# KAL Thread!!!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The Hedgerow Socks Sock Exchange!!!

Here is who will be knitting for whom in the sock exchange:

KNITTER ....................RECIPIENT and (size)

Pakalana....................Mama Johnson (8)
Mama Johnson............Wind In Her Hair (8)
Wind In Her Hair..........Dragonchick (8)
Dragonchick...............Maura (4)
Maura.......................Marchwind (8 1/2, 9)
Marchwind.................Shazza (7 1/2)
Shazza.....................Island of Blueb (8)
Isl of Blueb................gone-a-milkin (8 1/2)
gone-a-milkin.............Pakalana (8)



Okay, that is how the drawing came out.  Fairness prevailed and I will spare you the comments about our user-names. 

The socks should be mailed out by October 16th, or before. If you absolutely MUST drop out for some unknown reason, please let me know. PLEASE dont drop out!!:angel:

It is up to the knitter to get the required address and mailing info from their recipient. 

How fun!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, and mama j is making them for YOU!

(& I added a lot of .....to help make it more clear.  ) 

I even looked up the word 'recipient'.:nerd:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Yay! Dh thinks I'm nuts. LOL I just finished up a filet crochet project for fair (been working on it for 2 yrs) and now I'm diving into another project. I tried explaining the difference, he still thinks I'm crazy.  Filet: concentrate, socks: memorize pattern, go around and around. 

I do have a new experience, turning the heel. I've never done a turned heel before, looking forward to it.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> that sounds like my 9 quilt blocks its taken me 9 years to finish!


 Hey at least you finished! I ended up giving one that I'd had in bags for 7 yrs to my mom to finish. Quilting and I parted ways some time ago. LOL 

In actual time, I have 200 hours into it.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Oh.....got a PM from Marchwind and said she was making some for me and thought I for her....but no...lol  very clever system.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought it was a clever system too.  I had been looking at a few KALs on ravelry, and the ones that looked like they were having the most fun all had something similar. I even saw a few where the last person who finishes their project gets stuck organizing the next KAL..

Who is knitting? Where are your pics? 

Here is what I have got so far~










I hope that Lana likes blue....
(how come my photos look fine until I get them over here, hmm? I thought this was the good one, grr, blurriness.)


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I hope that Lana likes blue....


 I do, loving the halo, they look so comfy! I'm thinking my mom is going to try to snag them, we're both suckers for nice socks.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

WIHH, Whatever color you choose will be great. Most all of my socks are store bought, factory made, boring white. I have never had a pair of hand made socks on my feet and can't wait to see how they feel. DH loves his so much that he wore a hole in them from wearing them so much, gotta learn to darn now.

So far I have gotten the top 1 1/2" of Maura's small size socks. I am having fun but boy are those tiny needles.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Here is my progress.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Very nice Lauran...I am still madly plying...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

For the fun of it I'm posting pictures of my KAL sock yarn. The first one is finished but still in the grease.









This is the same skein of yarn only washed. It seems rather energized :duel:










I've only got about a half inch of the cuff finished so far. GAM those are really nice, I love the color.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

So thats for mine Mw... I have finished plying mine for IoB... That is very fine spinning Mw...I am a chunky yarn spinner...but I have tried really hard to spin an 8 ply as I dont want to send IoB bed socks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL yes this KAL is the intended use for the yarn. I'm not sure I like the way it is coming out but I don't have a whole lot knit yet. I'll keep knitting a bit more and see how I like it. I may switch to a different yarn or spin more of this wool only not as tight. This is a very tightly spun yarn. Hmm, I just thought, maybe if I able the yarn that might help it some. We'll see.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, the yarn looks completely different after you washed it. Wow. Next, what does 'able' mean? 

Isn't it cool to see how everybody is making them? 

Island of Bluebells...that is beautiful. 

Shazza, I cant wait to see your yarn. You spinners are awesome! 

Where are Maura and mamaj...?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

---- "c" key :grump: That is supposed to say *Cable*. Here's a really crude but good explanation of what a cabled yarn is http://www.spinnyspinny.com/articles/cableyarn.html


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, thanks. You are going to make the yarn thicker by cabling several plies together. To make it a little less...energetic? 



Usually I can tell when you are having "c key" issues, but this one got by me. :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

He,he, yea me and my "c" key can get me into trouble sometimes.

Cabling not only will make the yarn a bit thicker (I think it will then be a fingering weight) I need to do a wraps per inch (WPI) test and see what I have here. Anyway, I am also hoping that it will make a softer yarn. Cabled yarns are also some of the strongest yarns and are ideal for sock making.

So there is a multi-puropse reason for me doing this :goodjob: I prepared the second skein to be plied when I get home. I'll post pictures when I'm finished.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow I learn something new everytime I come here...I did not know what cabled yarn was either. I get the fleece in a feed bag, from the sheep of course, and bring it in and plonk it next to me and start spinning....seems theres a lot more to it  I gave up plying 2 singles together a while back, but now I know what I could do with all the leftover bobbins of singles....I Navajo ply, love it...turns out 3 ply and extra strong. I have washed my skeins for the socks...I will take a pic before I ball them.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

So heres my wool....it is the only time I use the walking machine...to hang my skeins of wool on.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Last night I cable plied the second skein of the Shetland. I think I'm happy with this and how it came out. This has a much better feel (hand) to it than the 2-ply did. I'll wind it into a skein tonight and wash it again. This also looks like it is more of a fingering weight yarn too. I still haven't done the WIP test yet. I'm curious to know how thinly I was able to spin the 2-ply. Normally I'm not a thin yarn person, worsted or sport weight seem to be my preferred weight yarns.

So my progress on the KAL socks has stopped for now. I brought my cabled socks to work with me to work on. I'll post pictures of the re-spun yarn later.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Shazza, that is probably the best use I have seen for a walking machine in a while. More creative than using it to hang coats on. LOL. What kind of sheep do you have, how many? I like the color gradients in your yarn. Are you saying you dont pick and card and all that jazz to your wool first? 

Marchwind, you get to knit at work? Even a little bit? That sounds nice. I couldn't get away with that in the milk barn, and I dont think the calf barn either, LOL. Luckily my job is parttime so I can knit at home, while ignoring my housework...


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh my, Shazza, that is lovely yarn.

Marchwind, yours is pretty too.

I know nothing about spinning, we don't have sheep or goats here.

When we visited Wisconsin several years ago, we went to a showplace called Old World Wisconsin where they had rounded up a lot of different buildings from properties that were going to be demolished. All kinds of farm buildings, dwellings, smithy, a school and a country store, etc. From the 1850's, 1890's, 1920's, 1940's, etc. Styled after the ethnicities of the different settlers... German, Polish, Scandinavian, and so on. People were dressed in period costumes and doing chores and activities of the day. 

Anyway, they had a fiber exhibit and people were carding, spinning and then knitting the wool. I was very fascinated. (Obviously, as you can see, haha!)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am feeling very stubborn about not doing the round toe.:grump:


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Beautiful, G-A-M!

So you are saying you would not wear a sock with the lovely design feature of a sphincter toe?


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Our sheep are a mixture of Merino/Eng Leiscester/Corriedale and some with a bit Romney....and we have a few spotty sheep and looks like our spotty ram Sisco has fathered 3 of the 4 lambs born this year cos the 3 are all black and white spotty....very cute...my first thought when they are born is I cant wait to spin the fleece. At shearing time I bag every fleece seperate, skirt it of course of all the yukky edges and poop. When I spin I just reach in the bag and spin it.  I did buy a drum carder and used that for a while cos I wanted to blend a white merino and black fleece and then spun a speckled yarn. But I dont use the drum carder all the time cos it takes too long to get to the knitting part...patience is not one of my virtues. 
Our sheep paddocks are pretty clear of under scrub so my fleeces dont get much vegetable matter in them....but I do get annoyed when Ross feeds them and lands an armful on a sheeps back. 
I will start my socks tonight so will have something to post in the next few days....
GAM yours are lovely....beautiful knitting.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM you are putting all the rest of us to shame  Those are absolutely beautiful, I LOVE the color.

I washed the yarn again last night, today I will wind it into a ball and cast on again. I'm still not sure ai like the feel of this yarn. WIHH I don't think you have to worry about who will be the last one done. I am a notoriously slow knitter, plus I'm having to start over, at least once. Shazza be patient with me, you will get your socks.

GAM to answer your question, yes I can knit at work, between flights and training we have a bit of down time.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

You guys seem like you're having so much fun that I kind of wish I'd signed up for this KAL. The yarns are beautiful, and GAM, your sock is lovely  I've got too much to do before I leave again, though, to stop and knit socks. I canned 30 qts. of tomato sauce this weekend and now need to start on the leeks (soup). I've been doing dyeing in a crock pot which is a wonderful way to go--just stick the fiber in with the dyebath and let it cook. Seeing your work, though makes me want to blend some of it and cast on some socks. Can't wait to see everyone's work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

GAM - I am going to order a skein of that yarn. I LOVE those colors.

Marchwind - what do you do for a job? I get that it's at an airport (I love airports as they use to be). 

And all of you have ruined me. I was going to give myself a little treat yesterday and looked in Michael's at their yarn. Do you know how BAD that yarn looks after seeing this lovely real (but more costly) yarn for socks and related items. I have lots of the Walmart,HObby Lobby. and Michael's yarn to use for throw around items.

I'm loving watching these socks and yarn immerge.


I have bought 3, but received more, of the Unique Sheep $3 mini skiens to try their yarn and I'm playing with the a tiny sock to see how the yarn works up - and I'm loving it.

Keep up the great work.

Angie


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Island of Blueb said:


> Beautiful, G-A-M!
> 
> So you are saying you would not wear a sock with the lovely design feature of a sphincter toe?


No, I will wear anything! You can make mine however you like.  I really am just stubborn and so I am making Lana's with the Pixie Toes.  Hopefully she will forgive me for straying from the pattern a bit.

I am hoping that Maura and mamaj are still on-board here. Just pop in and say hi, maybe..?


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

*GASP* stray from the pattern?!  jk

I can't even follow a recipe from start to finish without changing/adding something. My sock patterns are always mangled, couldn't make a matching one if I didn't (experience is a wonderful, but unforgiving teacher). 

Question to all: 
Anyone doing this on 4 needles?? Having never worked a turned heel (usually use peasant heels and add them in at the end), is it really that important to work with for for this?

TIA


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm working on 4 needles. I guess that would be my stitches are all on 4 needles and I have the 5th one for knitting with. I don't think it matters if you use 4 or 3 needles in reality, you'll just have to adjust your stitches a bit. I'm not sure I answered your question just right.

As for the toe. I'm going to kitchner my toes too. I haven't actually read how they want the toe opening closed yet. I'll either keep myself in suspense or read it in the next few days.Either way, I'm not going to lose sleep over it :happy: I cast-on again with the reworked yarn and I think I'm liking the feel of this much better. I've only done about 3 rounds so far so I'll know more in a few days.

Oh and the original 2-ply was 17 wpi and reworked it's about 12 wpi.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

LOL I am doing these on 5 needles as Marchwind...but thats only cos the pattern told me too.  I am hoping when I get to the heel it will tell me to dump one of the needles as I have only done heels on 4 needles....could be my turn for questions when I get to that bit. 
My favorite place to knit is sitting on our couch with something on the tele that doesnt require me to concentrate on it...but these socks I am sitting at the computer cos I dont have any ink to print the pattern out.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay, I meant stitches on 3 with the 4th working. I switched the ribbing to three and I'll just figure it out as I go.  


My kids spent the weekend at Grandpa and Grandma's so I've had all day today to just play with these! (My yearly "time off")
Rabbit trail: I'm amazed at how much easier life (and keeping the house tidy and clean) is without 5 kids running around is! I'm tired at bedtime, not feeling like my will to live was sucked out through my pores. It's nice to have a glimpse of life in another 15 yrs or so. Still not ready to leave the chaos, good to have a breather though!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

5 needles here too.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, I'm in awe of you ladies. The yarns and the socks look great!

I got some real yarn at the yarn store, and hopefully will start my "newbie socks" in the next day or two. I am so enjoying this!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I pulled mine out today, I had done about an inch of the pattern rib and things were getting a bit too stretchy...my set of needles are a size 4mm which is fine with my usually thicker yarn but not with this yarn, probably between a 5 and 8 ply...so I need to go to the shop (the only craft shop now in our town) tommorrow and hope that they have sets of needles in 3.25 mm. Or I will have to wait till we go up to Bendigo on Thursday...I dont like the thought of losing 2 days but cant be helped.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

5 here also.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have mostly worked mine on 4 needles, 3 in the sock 1 working the stitches. The only time I go up to using all 5 is when I pick up the stitches on the sides of the heel (for the gusset). Then I try to get back down to 4 needles, asap. 

For me that is so much faster to knit, with less time spent turning the work and adjusting all the resting needles. 

As far as the amount of needles needed for turning the heel, you only use 2 for that part, as the heelflap is knit 'flat', including the 'turning' for the actual heel. The other 1 (or 2) are just holding the instep while you do that part.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I know you are a dialer-upper WIHH, but none-the-less this little video on "Picking Up Stitches" on this page (scroll down) is a very good demo of how (and where) to pick up the gusset stitches on socks, using only your knitting needle. Pay attention to how she pulls the work and how she holds the loop that becomes the new stitch. This method is so much faster and easier and takes the pain out of picking up stitches. 

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-tips

Worth the time to let it load, IMO.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

WIHH- they are aren't they?! I CO last night and was thinking to myself this is going to take a little longer than I thought originally. I picked up pace though and I'll admit I like the way they're coming out. The smallest I've gone down to were 3s, played with size 1s here and there to get the feel of them, but nothing serious. 

GAM- that's the reason for my preference of 3/1 working as well.

Thanks for the input GAM and WIHH, I'll keep it in mind for when I hit the gussets.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I know you are a dialer-upper WIHH, but none-the-less this little video on "Picking Up Stitches" on this page (scroll down) is a very good demo of how (and where) to pick up the gusset stitches on socks, using only your knitting needle. Pay attention to how she pulls the work and how she holds the loop that becomes the new stitch. This method is so much faster and easier and takes the pain out of picking up stitches.
> 
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-tips
> 
> Worth the time to let it load, IMO.


I thought you always had to Pick Up and KNIT. 

The video shows just picking up all the stitches... 

I was told things can get really loose with lots of slack sliding back and forth before you go back to get the stitches knit. 

So you do it this way? It really would be so much easier! 

Going to try this, thankee kindlee!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just pick them up, and dont knit them until the next time around.  It doesn't get loose, at least for me. I *do* leave them on their own needle until they have been knitted though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

About "Joining in the Round" 

I realise most everyone has started knitting aleady so this is kind of LATE. (but better than never )

I follow this lady's method for joining too. It is perfectly easy and just hides so well.

It is in this video called "Knitting on Double-pointed needles" here~

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/advanced-techniques

It is kinda long for dialer uppers, so here is my summary.  

To join your work in the round all you do is hold the tail of the yarn from your cast on WITH your working yarn for the first 4 stitches. Just knit with both pieces of yarn held together.Ta-Da! It joins. You have to *REMEMBER that those stitches are 'doubled' and be sure to knit them each as 1 stitch next time around. *remembering this is the hardest part.

This is the easiest and most seamless looking join that I have tried. There is no need to cast on extra stitches and knit them together. No crossing stitches. It is pure easy. Try it and tell me what you think.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

okay, you guys should have warned me that the first time you do a turned heel a paper bag is a good thing to have on hand and just trust what the pattern is saying regardless of the fact that it really doesn't make much sense until you start working through it. 

TA DA! I have turned my first heel (ever, even though I've been making socks for almost 6 yrs) and am working on the gussets..........whew.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!!!!! Yea Lana!!!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Great accomplishment, Lana!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I just pick up too and knit them on the next round.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I use a crochet hook instead of a needle to pick them up but I don't knit until the next round.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I am officially done worrying about this KAL.  

Sorry I was pestering you all with PM's. Have I mentioned that I am new to this too??

Anyhow, I finished the first sock, YAY!










I made the toe like this:










Now, on to the second one....

Lana, I would love to see how your yarn is working up.  Turning heels is my favorite part of sock knitting. One day I am going to have to try 'short row' heels. Is that the same thing as the peasant heel you are talking about?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

GAM - That's a beautiful sock. Love the colors. That toe is interesting, also.

Angie


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

That is one beautiful sock!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

GAM, oooo sooo pretty!!!!! I'm going to definitely need to hide these from my mom when not on my feet.  
I finished the first one last night, I need batteries for my camera (kids ran off with my others) so I'll be posting pics later today hopefully. 

The short row is different than a peasant, you probably know it as an afterthought heel. I've done short rows also. The peasant/afterthought is one that you add in after the sock is completed. So you knit onto waste yarn where the heel goes, keep on doing the rest of the foot, then go back and cast on from the waste yarn and knit the heel. The reason I used these is the heel is the first thing to go in this house and it's faster for me to knit a new heel than darn it.  On the kids' socks (worst offenders) I use a different color, makes it easier to tear out. No tricks really, just decrease until you've got the heel to the length you want. 

Here's a link: 
http://www.socknitters.com/lessons/afterthoughtheels.htm

Edited: I really shouldn't be multi-tasking today, I wonder if they replaced my coffee with decaf.

The heel and gusset method really allows from some creative sock making, IMO, when it comes to patterned socks. I've been making socks for functionality, for many people. So plain, fast knit is what I've stuck with. Heel and gusset really isn't as difficult as I'd thought, finished in less time than I thought it would take. You should try some short rows! I enjoy them, not sure why. It's similar to picking up the stitches for the gusset.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Just wanted to stop by and say I MISS YA'll! My computer contracted a bad bad virus and has been in the sick bed for a week now.  (must be swine flu! lol!) It is on the mend and she be totally reformated and reloaded by tomorrow (crossing fingers) luckily I didn't loose ALL my stuff. Especially my knitting patterns! I can check email on my phone, but for some reason my blackberry does not like the HT website. 

Anyway, I have my yarn and it is balled up ready to go. I was stubbornly trying to finish the pair of socks I had on my needles when my kitten decided to help me along. She is named Dora the Explorer for a reason... anyway, she very carefully extracted one needle from each sock. (how DID she do that?) and as I was very carefully trying to thread those little stitches BACK on the needle she decided they needed frogging... those claws can be a pain!
So, I gave up, raveled it all on both socks, balled them up and put that away. Will be casting on tonight and concentrating with all my might on these socks.
WIHH... I sure hope you like the yarn! It is a very interesting combination of colors, dark green and burgandy-brownish color, with that 'halo' in the yarn. I am going to try and find the papers that came with it (I got it online) to be sure of the fiber I THINK it is either alpaca or angora blend. I have pictures on my phone, but have to wait on my computer to get them on here. 
I was thinking I would have to shop for yarn, but found three skiens of this in my stash that I had forgotten about . Love these forgotten treasures!

Thnx for your patience with me ya'll,,, I really and truely did NOT drop off the face of the earth. :angel:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay, here's sock A from me.  Specs on the yarn: Targhee, 3 ply, 14 wpi 










On to sock B


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lana, that is AWESOME! 

I think they will look good on a redhead.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

You guys work sooo fast. I am just lucky I have the small socks to do.
I will probably be the last to finish my socks. I haven't had a lot of time to work on them due to work, but, I do have them started. I think I have 3" done and as soon as the swelling in my fingers goes down I will do another few inches. My fingers swell due to the nature of my work and using my fingers as pry bars to pry plastic apart.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay this is just not fair. I feel so inferior  I've now officially re-cast-on these socks about a half dozen times :flame: When you are dyslexic counting on 4 needles an be very complicated, lol! I think I have it right now. And I'm still not sure I'm happy with this yarn. Maybe I'm being too perfectionist, I don't know.

Both GAM and Lana, those socks are beautiful.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow are those socks gorgeous! Just beautiful. It's killing me that I haven't had the time to start my beginners socks. I'm going to stay up late tonight and at least start them if it kills me! LOL. Very, very nice, ladies! 

I'm impressed by the speed, too.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Marchwind: 
I'm awful when it comes to underestimating my work. Use your yarn, I'm sure it's lovely. 
I'll tell you something, it took 5 people and the ladies here encouraging me to use Kermit before considering it.  

I'm going to cheer you guys on! I was working with yarn and crochet hooks before I learned to write my name. I work in spurts and I didn't get much of anything done while I was getting that first sock made up! LOL Spent today getting caught up....bad, bad me.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Can any body explain to me a kitchner method for the toe of my socks. Or put a link that explains it easy.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

WIHH: 
wpi= wraps per inch


I knit pretty much anywhere, whenever I can. If I know I'm going to be sitting anywhere for a few minutes, I take something with me. Waiting rooms are great for this. I even work while waiting in the dentist's chair. My preference for anything is outside, but usually it's on the couch while the kids are calming down for the night.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Lana, that is AWESOME!
> 
> I think they will look good on a redhead.


I can't wait to see those in person Lana! and it is a good color for a redhead!! (now I just gotta keep DD from stealing them!) I feel so very very lucky to get socks from such an experienced and awesome knitter! WOW!


WIHH - I sure hope your not disappointed with yours... I have cast on 4 times now (I feel your dyslexic pain March!) and I hope it goes better from here. The yarn is by the way, a blend of Mohair and Alpaca. I am gonna try not to tear up this awesome yarn with my old rough hands.... lotion is my friend! haha!
I am trying to ignore everything and knit today, but it isn't working... have to take son to work in a bit, and when I get home it will be a casserole for supper, and locking myself in the room (or the porch) knitting! 
Tomorrow I have to go get hay (long drive plus borrowing a trailer is involved) and DH asked me out on a DATE! so probably not much knitting for tomorrow.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks WIHH I googled it and found a very good tutorial which was easier to understand than what I had....and it doesnt look half bad.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sorry Shazza I forgot to post a link for you. Here is another one to try http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer04/FEATtheresasum04.html There may also be other up in the stickies at the top of the forum.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm using metal. Bamboo has too much grab for my liking. 
Brings me to a question of my own. Anyone use the Harmony needles from Knit Picks?? I love the look of them, but worried that they may grab like the bamboo.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

ThIt is lovely, Lana, the color and your work!

How do you guys knit so fast? Wow! 

I love bamboo needles and have been replacing all my metal and plastics with them as I can afford them.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have one set of metal and one bamboo. The metal is so slippy sometimes I loose stitches, and I hate that. (this is how the cat extracted needles from the previous pair of socks!) I really think I like them both, the bamboo does 'grab' some yarns.
I am so stinking slow! been working on these for 2 days, and only have the cuff done! ok, I bet taking it out and starting over about 6 times helped me be slow.

WIHH - hope your crosseyedness clears up soon!

Ya'll are SO fast! I really need to either spend more time knitting or get faster. But, I really really want these to look good!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> cross-eyes issues this morning. Maybe I haven't had enough coffee - .


I totally understand WIHH. I can't focus right after I wake up or if I try to read. I have to look at what I am doing and then look away, then I can look back and focus fine. Maybe a trip to the eye doc is in order.

Design elements are fine in my book so don't stress overly much about them.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I've picked up a couple of tricks, there's a speed knitter Miriam Tegels and she has some videos out on YouTube with tips on how to knit faster. I don't hold my fingers way out anymore, they're closer in to the needles. That really eliminates the hand strain I used to get and I can pick up speed that way. I knit either English (throw) or Portugese, Continental just doesn't work with me. I have no aspirations to knit that fast, but watching has helped me relax so I'm not straining my hands. 

Here's a video, there are others though. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6lDvtK2YmE&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> I can't wait to see those in person Lana! and it is a good color for a redhead!!
> Tomorrow I have to go get hay (long drive plus borrowing a trailer is involved) and DH asked me out on a DATE! so probably not much knitting for tomorrow.


 Glad you like it! It's all custom made  I got the fleece from a local flock, kids and I washed (I had multiple fleeces) late spring, dyed it and spun it. 

Hay time. Blech, tends to make my men and boys cranky LOL. How much? We're picking up 4 tons Monday. The boys are glad it's the first day of school and the guy helps load, they got out of it this year.  I still have a little to pick up, but pretty much set for the winter.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I finally got past the cast-on and cuff. The yarn is feeling better but I'm still not sure I like the feel. Right now the cuff is so dirty from being on and off the needles and ripped out so many times.

BTW, I'm now using metal needles, I wish I had bamboos that I could be using.

This Hedgegrow pattern, the actual patterning, is odd. I hadn't expected it to be like I this. I think my mind had the idea it was a cable pattern, crazy mind of mine


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes, it has that Seed-Stitch-like arrangement between the two lines of knits.

Seed-Stitch goes really slow for me. 

In fact, the last item with a lot of Seed-Stitch that I made... I put the paper pattern on the bonfire after it was finished.

This sock is very good practice for me. Good thing we are only making one.

...waits...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, you could always just do a plain stockingheel stitch on the heel. (it would be stronger too.)

Dont look at mine for the true pattern! 

There are 5 pattern repeats on the heelflap. Do them however you want to. I am such a lefthanded person and I just did them all in pattern, but the ACTUAL "Pattern" has the outer 2 repeats w/o the seed stitch.  Hows that for confusement?

Isl of Bluebells, how are yours coming? I am sorry you are not liking the seed stitch. 

Marchwind, I am sure your yarn is beautiful. Dont over think it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

& we have yet to see any pictoral documentation of the actual Punky Fuschia...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly, I just take liberties left and right with pretty much everything I do in life....sometimes that'll backfire.  

I have read too much Eastern Philosophy for my own good. LOL.

They are "Just Socks" and it is 'just sticks and string'. 

I dont have any bamboo needles in this size, but I really like my 5" nickle plated steel needles from knitpicks. Only problem for me is I keep dropping them on the concrete floor and dinging them up a little on the tips. Then they get grabby until I sand them w/superfine sandpaper. <grumble, grit.>


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Island of Blueb said:


> ... Good thing we are only making one.
> 
> ...waits...





gone-a-milkin said:


> ...Isl of Bluebells, how are yours coming?...


What do you mean? It's just ONE sock right?

...still waitin'...


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Island of Blueb said:


> Yes, it has that Seed-Stitch-like arrangement between the two lines of knits.
> 
> Seed-Stitch goes really slow for me.
> 
> ...


 I've always found it helpful to make a spare. One usually gets lost in the laundry, sock gremlins run off with mine all the time. Making two ensures that I'll have it longer. 

A method for purling you might (if you're a Continental knitter) try is the Norwegian purl. The thread stays in the back. 
Here's a really good tutorial: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DkwcejowiI[/ame]


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Heh heh.<g>

Here is mine so far.








Stockinette heel flap...

I knit English except for when I am doing FairAisle. I will check out the link, Lana. I bet I learn something to try! Thankee!

Edit: Just watched and I am going to try that.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice! 

I think we worry too much about our work. 

I'm an English too, Cont and I just don't get along. Figured it would be a natural since I crochet so much...but nope.  That method of purling doesn't work so well with English, but if you find a way, let me know!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pakalana said:


> Hay time. Blech, tends to make my men and boys cranky LOL. How much? We're picking up 4 tons Monday. The boys are glad it's the first day of school and the guy helps load, they got out of it this year.  I still have a little to pick up, but pretty much set for the winter.


well, things got fouled up Friday, so I didn't get my hay. I will have to do it Monday. ugh! I don't know what mine weighs, I will get 10 big round bails... lets see... DH told me it would be over 1500 pounds for the first load. I think they are 300# a bail. The 10 rolls should last me all winter, IF I get those extra animals in freezer camp that is. 


Well, I ripped mine out again. They just didn't look right. The yarn is pretty, but I think it is too dark. Couldn't see the pattern to know if I was totally messing it up or not. _SO _ I got out another yarn I have, and it is much much prettier. I just don't know if I have enough. I only have 2 skiens (hanks? I am at a loss for the proper term) I have no idea how much there is on there. Guess I need to go see if I can figure it out before I start knitting. 
Sure wish I had bought that alpaca I saw Friday night when I was in town.
I kept telling myself I had enough yarn.... 
That's what I get for listening to the voice of reason! ha! never again.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

A question on length. I got the first 1 1/2 inches with out a problem. Now It says to do the pattern 6 1/2 inches. Is that 6 1/2 inches of pattern or 6 1/2 inches of total sock length thus far?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good question. My guess is that it would be 6 1/2" from the beginning, or cast-on edge.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You include the cuff in the 6 1/2 inches.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Good question. My guess is that it would be 6 1/2" from the beginning, or cast-on edge.





gone-a-milkin said:


> You include the cuff in the 6 1/2 inches.


Thank You both. I wanted to make sure that I was doing this correctly.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think this is the longest post ever on the Fiber Board.

I've ordered yarn from KnitPicks, my fingers will be humming in about four days. I have two pairs to make, one for Marchwind and another for Celtic Swan. Marchwind's is in sock weight, as per instructions. Celtic Swan's will be in sport weight, which I think will work better for cables. I'd really like to do her socks in DK weight, but chickened out.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I have finished one sock... Its getting the other one done now without the interuptions....I have had gastro all week and a litter of pugs born last night by ceasar so I think I will just chill on the couch today and make the third start to the second sock. I had done past the cuff and then realized I had 2 stitches less than I should have...dont ask me how that happened. I am praying that the 2nd sock is a mirror image of the first....that is one of my challenges when knitting socks LOL.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Pakalana said:


> ...A method for purling you might (if you're a Continental knitter) try is the Norwegian purl. The thread stays in the back.
> Here's a really good tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DkwcejowiI





Shazza said:


> I have finished one sock... Its getting the other one done now without the interuptions....I have had gastro all week and a litter of pugs born last night by ceasar so I think I will just chill on the couch today and make the third start to the second sock. I had done past the cuff and then realized I had 2 stitches less than I should have...dont ask me how that happened. I am praying that the 2nd sock is a mirror image of the first....that is one of my challenges when knitting socks LOL.


Hey, that Norwegian purl really rocks, Lana, thanks! I have a ball of yarn and couple needles next to the computer and I do a practice row or two every once in a while. I don't dare try it on the KAL socks as I know my tension will be different, but I am going to try to train myself and switch methods as I LOOOOve this.

Shazza, that is what worries me too. Am I going to be able to make two identical socks? :shrug: Haha.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm wishing I was around when this sign up started .... le sigh


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwww Cyndi  You've been so busy with your son and all that stuff not to mention all that anning you've been up to. Maybe you an join the next one.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I confess. 
I pulled it all out again. *sigh*
I am starting over. WIHH - I PROMISE to get done on time! However, I cannot promise it will be as gorgeous as the pictures I have seen so far. :Bawling:

I will have about 2-3 hours down time this evening, waiting for my son while he is at class. So, knitting will be getting special attention! I will do my best NOT to back track again.

Just for a brag moment: 15 yr old DS got a call from a local music teacher, seems they had been looking for our phone number for a couple of weeks, the local Jr. College offered him a scholarship to attend a string ensemble class for this semester! woohoo!!! So, tonight is his first class. I am one proud mama!
He plays violin, and just started last year. I think this will be an excellent opportunity for him to grow as a musician. --And -- he had already told me he was not going to play this year, this one phone call turned it all around! :dance:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ that is so special for your son, how very exiting for everyone.

Can I ask why you have to keep ripping out your knitting? Is there a problem we an help you with? Don't worry about how perfect or imperfect your socks will or won't be. We aren't doing this to get perfect socks, that's what store bought is for  This is supposed to be a fun learning experience we all knit together, help eah other and buoy up anyone who needs it.

I'm in Iowa now, my knitting is in the car still. I got here in the wee hours of the morning. I had been up sine 3am beause I had to work the first half of the day. Today Rob is at work and I'm having an easy day of knitting and napping. I even brought my wheel and some fibers. It feels odd to be in a city again.

I've only got a few inches done, maybe I can take pictures later today or this weekend.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, March, I think I keep taking them out because I am just insane! lol!

First, so glad you arrived safe and sound and have a good day to knit and nap... what a combination! I could do a whole lot of that!

Actually, the first 2-3 times I ripped it out, it was because I just couldn't get it to look right. I was using a fairly dark yarn, and realized you just could not see a pattern develop. Add to that - I kept getting lost on the stitches. 

So, then I decided to go with a different alpaca blend yarn I have. It is white with pretty blues and pinks and golds in it. Still took it out 2 or 3 times, I just couldn't get that pattern going/looking right.
SO I went back and reread a lot of posts.
WIHH came to my math challenged dyslexic brain - she said she put 18/30/18 stitches on her 3 needles. THAT is what I needed. It is working out beautifully now. I hate to tell you, I could not figure out how to get the 6 stitch pattern evenly distributed on the needles. It is simple to me now, but I just couldn't get it pictured in my brain.

Talked with a friend on the phone for an hour or so this morning and I have the cuff almost done, it is looking like I want it to! 
Now, my only fear is that I won't have enough yarn! (where is that worry smiley??) I only have 2 skiens of this yarn, but it is sooo beautiful. It was my first choice, but I went with the darker one because I had 3 skiens of it.
So, lets all say a prayer that I have a loaves and fishes miracle with the yarn and have plenty! 
After I knit a bit more on this sock I will post pictures!
I look forward to seeing some more from ya'll.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I am not in this swap but have been following along and you socks are wonderful. I use the DP wood needles and I have two sets of each size so when I do socks I do the rib on one then the rib on the other then the inches on one then the other then the healflap on one then the other. LOL its seems to be the only way I do get them the same. If I just do one then start the other I am holding the yarn tighter or looser and they are never the same LOL Dose anyone else do this to? Just wondering if I am the only dits here LOL


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is what I have done in the past! Only I just have one set of bamboo needles and one set of metal ones.  
I was actually going to try doing these socks one at a time. Hope I am not setting myself up for disaster!!!!:croc:


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> I am not in this swap but have been following along and you socks are wonderful. I use the DP wood needles and I have two sets of each size so when I do socks I do the rib on one then the rib on the other then the inches on one then the other then the healflap on one then the other. LOL its seems to be the only way I do get them the same. If I just do one then start the other I am holding the yarn tighter or looser and they are never the same LOL Dose anyone else do this to? Just wondering if I am the only dits here LOL


I think you are a genius! Sounds like a good way to do them. 

I have always been going to try this, I even got duplicate needles in a few sizes. Too late for this pair though.

Thankee, Ozarkquilter!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I am finished.....and by golly both the socks are IDENTICAL...
Do I have to post a pic of the finished product or do we wait for the sockees to post pics, rather than me being the socker.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Well maybe not identical, but close enough....Lauran will not have to alter her feet or legs to wear them. LOL.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Pics of the socks at the beginning of their trip....in Australia on my dining table. 





































:dance:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG I can't believe Shazza is finished. Where do you people find the time to knit these things  Congratulations Shazza!

I've been battling migraines here so little knitting is being done. I did pick up the knitting last night when we drove to hear Rob's friend's band. I knit a bit this morning and will take them along with me when we go to a neighboring town. 

As for things being perfect. I have mistakes, I know I do but I can't find them so I doubt Shazza will find them. I feel like I'm doing a lot of fudging on this pattern 

WIHH can you post pictures? I'm hoping to get enough done on mine today to maybe be able to post pictures.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh, Shazza, they are beautiful. They really look cozy too. I love them! :nods:

You are one speedy knitter!

~Lauran~

I still want to help out with the shipping cost all the way from Australia, how would I do that?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow Shazza, that looks great! And there are even TWO of them, LOL.
I am sure Lauran will treasure them. 

I also wonder what the shipping costs to and from Australia are...Marchwind probably does too.

WIHH~ 
You are WAY overthinking it. "The THEORY of the pattern" (!!??) 
There is a pic of the lady who wrote it, right there at the bottom of the pattern. Does she look like a psychologist to you? To me she looks like a sweet woman who loves fiber. :shrug: I doubt she had any actual theory she was trying to prove...

You can make the heelflap however YOU WANT TO. 
There are no Pattern Police. LOL.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am so glad there are no pattern police!
I am knitting away, and making decent progress. But, I just don't see that pattern developing in my sock! 
Maybe it will show up yet.
Maybe all the boo boo's Won't show up! lol!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay! After a day of driving in the Iowa country looking at prospective houses and other perspective areas, I have some progress. I was looking to see how visible the mistakes were and wondered, for about a few seconds, about ripping it out and redoing it. But then I though, nahhhh :happy:, if they were for me I'd wear them. So Shazza Please forgive my laziness but..... You wouldn't have them in time for your next winter if I did that. So here they are in their raw untouched state.

The dark lines I think are from the needles, my one finger has the same sort of markings. This is a good reason for using bamboo needles. I put the ball of yarn right next to them so you could see the difference. Shazza I really hope that all comes out in the wash. The yarn has some dark areas in it. on one skein. There were some odd dark fibers in the fleece. But I know these aren't them.










This one was taken right in the window.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ I know what you mean about the pattern not showing up. I'm feeling the same way about it. I can't seem to get my mind wrapped round this one. I'm not sure it it is how I have the stitches on my needles or what. I can't in my ind see a pattern at all and I'm having a hard time seeing it on the socks too. I was going to chart them out on some homemade graph paper and hopping that might help me a bit. I'll let you know.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks good to me Marchwind.  It is actually a really subtle pattern, and it is only in the center of the knitted part. It doesn't really show up until you kind of stretch out the fabric (like if you were wearing it). What kind of cast-on is that? Did you end up cabling the yarn? It looks great.

What kind of needles are those that are making lines like that?  I hope it will wash out too. If it is some type of corrosion, it probably will. Are the lines darker in the places where you stopped knitting and left them resting?

Keep up the great work. 

MamaJ, we want pics. WIHH has promised us pics too....:cow:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I an't remember who made these needles, sheesh do you know how old these probably are? I have a feeling they may be Inox needles. I don't know if the marks are from where I stopped knitting or not. I'll pay attention from now on. I'll also try stretch out the pattern and see if it shows better. I like it but it is subtle.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

They are looking great Marchwind...straying from the pattern is what makes them your originals  Dont look close at my pattern as I mucked up a bit with the purl/knit sequence, and thought about pulling the row out but then thought....Nahhh I feel fine about straying from the pattern, I wasnt afraid, lol and kept knitting. I havent stuck my foot in mine I thought that should be Laurans priviledge but I probably should have done them in a 3.25 needle but when Ross got them they only had the 3.75 which is what I used. So my wool is from an EL cross Corriedale ewe named Pebbles . They wont need washing when you get them Lauran, as I wash the yarn once it has been plyed.
I think postage from here to US is about 10 AUD, and that is airmail. So its not expensive, and I expect it as I know how far away we are, but cant resist joining in on things like this great KAL.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Then as I am picking up gusset stitches I am adding needles as I go until I have ALL FIVE in use! (thats when it gets crazy)


When I pick up stitches for the gusset, I use a crochet hook, then slip the stitches on the needle holding the heel.

I adjust the stitches so the instep is on one needle and divide the heel/gusset stitches on 2 needles. (If you're working with 5 needles, place instep stitches on 2 needles)

Oh, and when picking up the gusset stitches, I totally ignore what the pattern says and pick up stitches that make sense to me (usually one or two more than the pattern calls for). As long as I have the same number of stitches on both gussets, I call it good.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> When I pick up stitches for the gusset, I use a crochet hook, then slip the stitches on the needle holding the heel.
> 
> I adjust the stitches so the instep is on one needle and divide the heel/gusset stitches on 2 needles. (If you're working with 5 needles, place instep stitches on 2 needles)
> 
> Oh, and when picking up the gusset stitches, I totally ignore what the pattern says and pick up stitches that make sense to me (usually one or two more than the pattern calls for). As long as I have the same number of stitches on both gussets, I call it good.


That must just come with sock experience...I do that with picking up stitches for necks when knitting jumpers/sweaters etc but never thought to do it also when sock making.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi I pick-up gusset stitches the same way and deal with them as you do. I maybe go a step further in that after a round or two I will decrease stitches to make the correct number. This is one of my ways to avoid the holes that can be so common at that join.

I forgot to answer some of GAM's questions about my socks and yarn. Yes I did cable the yarn. I used the long tail cast-on.

These socks feel dense, Shazza I hope in the winter there (our summer) you have reason to wear a dense wool sock. Do you get snow?


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I wish we got snow...it does snow around our district but not a lot. We have had lots and lots of lovely rain, so yes dense  socks must be worn with my steel cap boots cos they are too big for me...looking forward to a very wet Spring too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shazza I'm glad to hear you are getting some needed rain. I know parts of Aus. have been dangerously dry, are you in that area? I am pleased that you will have use for these socks. I guess my spinning was successful in that I created a dense yarn, it should wear well. But they are NOT fluffy. I just want you to know that.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Shazza I'm glad to hear you are getting some needed rain. I know parts of Aus. have been dangerously dry, are you in that area? I am pleased that you will have use for these socks. I guess my spinning was successful in that I created a dense yarn, it should wear well. But they are NOT fluffy. I just want you to know that.


LOL you are funny. And yes we back into the bush and it will once again be a scary summer here.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes that is what I did for Lauran.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am making great progress! Can't take a picture yet, DH's phone died yesterday, so today he has mine while I take his for a checkup. I sure hope this is a cheap fix. Smart Phones can be expensive when they crash and burn.

Still worried there won't be enough yarn! That ball keeps getting smaller and smaller....

ok, won't get much done today, After taking the phone to the Verizon store I have to get about 5 batches of grape jelly put up (we had a great crop of muscadines!) and then I have a batch of okra to pickle...So, it will be a busy day.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Yesterday morning








Yesterday evening








And I have done about 4 rows on the second one. (Yes, I decided I would make a second one. LOL.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OOh pretty!  I love the blue. 

mamaj, I always worry about running out of yarn too. 

WIHH, you haven't been mixing tequila and knitting again have you? :nono:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It came today! The mailman arrived at about noon with a little box from KnitPicks :rock:

I have finished the top of one sock and have just started the heel on Marchwind's sock. I'm making the heel the way I usually do, with slipped stitches, instead of keeping the pattern. Unless one is wearing clogs, I don't see and advantage to putting a pattern on the heel where it will wear quickly.

I also thought the pattern is too subtle to see. However, it is forgiving, so if you mixed up your k1, p1 in the rib it would be hard to tell. I think it will look better on the leg than it does on the needle. Which is the important thing!:banana02:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I had a gaggle of children come running into the house after having scared off the mailman. They saw a non-letter object you see, they guessed socks and....











The only way I could think of to show off the other angles of the socks....










Wow, GAM, thank you soo much! 
They are wonderfully soft and just beautiful. The camera doesn't quite capture all the colors. You really do beautiful work. My dd is eyeing them, they are at the moment on my feet and will stay there the rest of the night! 
Yes, they fit perfectly.  They went a little wonky in the second picture. 

I'm almost finished with mamaj's second sock, finishing the foot now. Can't wait to get them off to her.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Maura, what kind of yarn did you order?

Woo-hoo, I love getting little boxes from knitpicks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I posted that simultaniously with you Lana. 

They came! They fit! Yay! They look great, if I do say so myself. LOL.

I have taken yoga pose pics of sox many times. Now I mostly hold my camera away and aim blindly pointing in the general direction.  

Thanks for letting me see them on you.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

So do we post now?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are beautiful! Lucky girls! I hope I can do that....some day..


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Verizon usurped about 4 hours of my time yesterday! UGH!~ To make matters worse, I came home with 4 new phones and a mini computer.  (oh yeah, can't live without that can I???) 
So, today is more running and paying bills with whatever money is left after that expensive venture.... jelly STILL not made.
Hope I get some down time this afternoon.

AND I should be able to figure out my new phone and make a picture to post!
Pakalana and Isle of Blue -- both pairs of those socks are gorgeous!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> *Question:
> 
> For all of you with size 8 feeties, how long are you making this sock?
> 
> The pattern says 7-1/2 inches THEN the toe decreases - is that what y'all are going with? *


I just put them on and when I get to the middle of my little toe, I know it's time to do the toe decreases. Not very sceintific, I know,


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> (which begs the question as to why anyone _WOULD _want to skin a cat -


oggie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm using Essential, 75% wool, 25% nylon. I thought the nylon content was a little high, but it's what they have. I find it very nice to knit with.

I've turned the heel, made the gusset, and hope to finish the foot tonight or tomorrow. It seems too small, but according to the math, should fit your foot.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, we are on page 6! 

Maura, you are a heli-fast knitter, right? 
What COLOR is yer yarn?  I think the nylon really does make it stronger, and isn't obnoxious feeling, IMO. It isnt acryllic exactly.

& how is dragonchick coming with hers...?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, you knit 5 rounds PLAIN, w/o decreases. A decrease row then however many plain rows, then a decrease row.  

You are almost done with the first one. (pics?)


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I intend to split my time today between canning and knitting... I am not going anywhere until violin lessons for DS at 6 pm!

So - here is my progress so far. This yarn is an alpaca blend (blended with what?? I dunno) and is really fun to knit with. I love the way it feels and looks. Hope you like it WIHH!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful MamaJ! Looks like it might have some angora in it. Your knitting looks really nice and even.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Mamaj, that looks great!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thank you so much! I was about to give up sock knitting. Glad I joined this knit a long!!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Very nice! And what a pretty pastel color.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Like Cabin Fever says :
> 
> I may be slow but I'm certainly not fast! :duel:


ROFLMAO!! This sounds so much like something Paul would say!!! Or Catherine's husband Marc (new member SpringValley)

It's really fun when the 4 of us get together ... Paul and Marc pop off these one liners and Catherine & I are either rolling our eyes or wiping the tears off from laughing so hard.

Gotta just love these guys!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am totally confused! About to start the heel flap, and the pattern says, work 30 stitches in round 1 of the ribbed stitch pattern ending in P2, turn and work 32 stitches back and forth as follows etc...etc...

ok, so, I work 30 stitches in what pattern? the ribbed stitch patter I was previously using? OR the pattern that follows this little bit of information on the pattern? (Sl1,P5, (K2,P21,K1,P2) 3 tims, K2,P6)

AND how do I work 30 stitches and TURN then work 32? where do I get those other 2 stitches, and how??

Maybe someone just needs to draw me a picture. lol!

Thnx in advance, I know this must be simple and I just don't get it.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Ok I will try mamajohnson to explain....it starts on the wrong side, yes, so when you get to the k2 p6 what I did was take the extra 2 stitches from the next needle....making 32.
As long as your k2 matches up with the p2 in the pattern you are right....the p6 and k6 are the plain panels that were discussed previously as some clever sockers "strayed from the pattern" and did pattern there instead....but feel free to do the plain panels either end, like most of us have  Are you more confused now?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OR.....
You could just work those 32 heel stitches in the regular "stocking heel stitch". You know? K1, slip1 across, turn and purl back. 

Im just sayin.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> OR.....
> You could just work those 32 heel stitches in the regular "stocking heel stitch". You know? K1, slip1 across, turn and purl back.
> 
> Im just sayin.


Thats the heel we did in the "Waffle" socks yes? That is an excellent heel as it is so nice and thick and will never wear through ....that is the heel I will put on socks from now on. Cheers


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Shazza, you can also execute the stockingheel stitch by going P1, slip1, turn and KNIT back. It makes the same thing, but with less purling. 

I love my waffle socks too.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Ta GAM


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> First of all, I love that yarn and it looks great so far! :dance:


so glad you like it! Looks like I will have enough yarn too!



Wind in Her Hair said:


> (this is usually about the time I take a tiny skinny piece of yarn and a blunt needle and run myself a "lifesaver" so that if I screw up from here forward, I can always go back to this lifesaver thread and just start over from there without having to tear everything else out.)


 OH please explain this a little more!! I NEED to know this one! 



Wind in Her Hair said:


> read that carefully again -because you posted it as P21 - and that would be a mess!


LOL! yeah, I am typing on a mini laptop... the keyboard is TINY so I just caught an extra key there...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I *think* I get it now. I will start as soon as I get in from chores. It has been pouring rain here and just let up - time to make a mad dash outside and get as much done as possible without getting soaked!

Thnx yall,,,, I think I was thinking too hard about it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My turn for a question. Maybe it was already covered in an earlier post but I don't remember seeing it and I don't want to go all the way back through all the posts. How's that for being lazy this morning 

Finally I'm at the point of the heel flap on sock #1. Per the instructions I knit the 30 stitched as they directed and turned the work and began knitting in the pattern as stated. Let me say that I took those 30 stitches after I knit them the first time and placed them on one needle _(this may be where I went wrong but it made sense to do it at the time. All the other stitches are on two needles.)_ So, now I'm purling back after the turn and the numbers don't jibe. I need more than the 30 stitches I originally knit. It looks like I'm short 4 stitches, I think? So should I not have taken the last few remaining stitches, after knitting the 30, and slipped them to the other needles? Do I just take 4 stitches, or whatever number I need, from the next needle? :help:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

well the heel flap isnt looking right to me too. 
Where I am it says 18 stitches remain.... 18? not me. :help:
I have one needle "holding" the instep, I have one with 12, one with 4 (I stopped thinking I was totally wrong) and another with 12 stitches. 
where I stopped in the patter was the line that says 
Repeat rows 3 and 4 until all stitches are worked, ending with the final SSK, K1 on a right side row. `18 stitches remain. Where on earth are these 18 stitches suppossed to be?? Seems I have 24, 12 on each side of this middle thing. Not sure how I am going to take this out and do-over.
Please tell me I am doing this right. I was trying real hard to trust the pattern, and just do what it says. :help:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> My turn for a question. Maybe it was already covered in an earlier post but I don't remember seeing it and I don't want to go all the way back through all the posts. How's that for being lazy this morning
> 
> Finally I'm at the point of the heel flap on sock #1. Per the instructions I knit the 30 stitched as they directed and turned the work and began knitting in the pattern as stated. Let me say that I took those 30 stitches after I knit them the first time and placed them on one needle _(this may be where I went wrong but it made sense to do it at the time. All the other stitches are on two needles.)_ So, now I'm purling back after the turn and the numbers don't jibe. I need more than the 30 stitches I originally knit. It looks like I'm short 4 stitches, I think? So should I not have taken the last few remaining stitches, after knitting the 30, and slipped them to the other needles? Do I just take 4 stitches, or whatever number I need, from the next needle? :help:


 You need another 2 stitches, so you'll be working a total of 32 sts for the heel flap.  
You'd knit row 1 of the heel flap, then go back and pick up 2 more at the end of row 2.

That make sense??


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> well the heel flap isnt looking right to me too.
> Where I am it says 18 stitches remain.... 18? not me. :help:
> I have one needle "holding" the instep, I have one with 12, one with 4 (I stopped thinking I was totally wrong) and another with 12 stitches.
> where I stopped in the patter was the line that says
> ...


Mamaj, would you be willing to post a pic?? 
I'm having a hard time visualizing what's where....most likely a coffee defiency on my part.
Don't tear it out just yet! You probably just need to shift some stuff around. This is the part of the sock that just tweaked my brain the first time, the paper bag part.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Finished Marchwind's pair earlier this week! Now I wish I'd made the top longer than the pattern called for, but I didn't know if I'd have enough yarn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Lana, I thought that is what I should have done. I'll go and retrieve those stitches from the other needle.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pakalana said:


> Mamaj, would you be willing to post a pic??
> I'm having a hard time visualizing what's where....most likely a coffee defiency on my part.
> Don't tear it out just yet! You probably just need to shift some stuff around. This is the part of the sock that just tweaked my brain the first time, the paper bag part.


ok, here are the pictures. One is close up.
I am in a holding pattern. Maybe this weekend I can drink enough coffee for it to make sense... Or maybe you just need to pass the paper bag! :stars:










The middle needle has 4 stitches on it right now. Either side the needles hold 12 stitches each. So, I have no clue where the number 18 comes in at. I did the knit the pattern and turn thing on the middle needle. Why? I am totally not sure. Just seemed to make sense at the time.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I posted Laurans yesterday.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Good morning.  I have been pulling long shifts this week. 

Mama j, what is going on? 
Okay, it looks like you have knitted the heelflap, and now you are turning the heel? 

Here is a little video of how to turn the heel. http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/advanced-techniques (working the heel of a sock)

It looks to me like you have somehow added a needle into the mix. Watch the video and I think you will be able to see where you have gotten off track. If you worked the heelflap over 32 stitches, you are still in good shape.
Your sock looks good to me so far. When you finish the decreases for turning the heel, then you will have 18 stitches remaining.

You will get it!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Shazza said:


> I posted Laurans yesterday.


Ooh!:sing:

I am just about ready to start the heel flap for GAMs second sock.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Island of Blueb said:


> Ooh!:sing:
> 
> I am just about ready to start the heel flap for GAMs second sock.


Yay! It was such a cool feeling, seeing the pics of Lana wearing the socks I had made for her. I hope you all post pics too, of them on your own feet.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

:doh: I get it now!!! I am such a goofball! :bash:
Yep, I got crazy there...turned and added a needle.....:doh: I know what I did wrong, I will un-knit that mess and start over! 

It is amazing, a picture (or video) is worth a MILLION words!!! 
Thank you GAM for that help! :buds::kissy:

ok, should have this finished up in no time... and will be on to the next sock!
Looks like WIHH will get a pair of socks,,, not just one half done! :sing:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH so glad things are looking up for ya'll. It is good to hear that cabin is on the mend. And you should have your knitting time back soon! 


Well, I made the heel! got it done! now I just need to finish up. I could not have done it without ya'll's help! Here is the pic:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Mamajohnson... now, you can do anything!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> the "last one to finish organizes and wrangles the next KAL" !??!!?


I think I heard that too....

Mamaj, that is looking great!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Whom ever organizes the next one, be sure to shoot me a PM!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH don't worry about being the last one to finish. I have a feeling it will be me. I have had so little time to knit. I thought I would turn the heel on the first sock this past weekend but no such luck  I'm a slow knitter to begin with but I cannot blame it on pain any longer. It's purely a time factor thing.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Looks nice, mama j!

I did not knit yesterday...Wild blueberries are prime right now and I went out in the woods in the pouring rain and got two gallons of big firm berries. 2 1/2 hours, climbing over fallen logs and through the brush.

I got one gallon Saturday. I am so happy when I am out in the woods!

Hopefully I will get quite a bit knit today.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Gotta love that man of your WIHH! Give him a hug from me and wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay...I admit it I've been quietly LURKING and knitting along with all of you.
I've tried knitting socks at LEAST half a dozen times and all I've managed to do is make legwarmers because I couldn't figure out the heel turn and beyond. Thanks to all of you I have two nearly finished socks. I knitted up both cuffs and legs because I wanted to have the pattern and tension fresh in my mind for both socks, last night I turned the heel on one and today will do the other one and then it's off to do the gusset and resume the pattern.
Thank you to all the question askers and answerers!!!!

BTW since I've failed so many times in the past I'm using some yarn I found at the thrift store, this weekend I'll pick up some nice sock yarn at the Oregon Flock and Fiber Festival...WooHooo!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

How neat! Glad you have been with us.  Would love to see pics!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

marinemomtatt great news! I'm so glad we all could help you. BTW, welome to The Fold :rock: Now you an join the next KAL


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

marinemomtatt said:


> Okay...I admit it I've been quietly LURKING and knitting along with all of you.
> I've tried knitting socks at LEAST half a dozen times and all I've managed to do is make legwarmers because I couldn't figure out the heel turn and beyond. Thanks to all of you I have two nearly finished socks. I knitted up both cuffs and legs because I wanted to have the pattern and tension fresh in my mind for both socks, last night I turned the heel on one and today will do the other one and then it's off to do the gusset and resume the pattern.
> Thank you to all the question askers and answerers!!!!
> 
> BTW since I've failed so many times in the past I'm using some yarn I found at the thrift store, this weekend I'll pick up some nice sock yarn at the Oregon Flock and Fiber Festival...WooHooo!


Woo Hoo!!! You go! I am so proud of you! Isn't it great to finally 'get it'!

Welcome to the addicted-knitters-forum! lol!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

marinemomtatt, that is awesome. Welcome aboard. 
Don''t be shy, everyone here is really nice. 

We will want to hear about the OF&FF, you know...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MARINEMomTatt

Welcome to our fiber corner of the world. As you can see, we're quite harmless.

Is the MARINE MOM in MARINEMiomTatt, signifying a son/husband/loved one in the USMC?? If so, Semper Gumby, (Always Flexible) my lady, and more importantly, Semper Fi! I am a very proud mother of a US Marine.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Last night I turned the heel on sock #1. This morning I ripped it out. The heel was cock-eyed for some reason. Back to the sofa, picking up the pointy sticks and trying again.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

marinemomtatt: YAY!!! You did it!! Jump in the water is fine. All I'd done was lurk until this KAL, figured it was a good time to jump in. Haven't had so much fun in a long time and I learned how to do heel and gusset. 

mamaj: way to go! That heel really threw me for a loop the first time.

GAM: Thank you! This has been a great experience, thanks for your effort in putting it together.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Alrighty then, I got the heel turned :rock: I discovered that you don't try to turn a heel while watching a movie with subtitles. Here are a few pictures of my progress.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That looks lovely Marchwind. The rest of the sock goes so much faster, after this point. You only have to work half as many stitches 'in pattern'. 

Keep up the excellent work everyone.

It seems like there should be more pics of finished socks pretty soon, right?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Beautiful WIHH!!!!! :rock:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Punky! Wowzers! That is beautiful. 

good job WIHH. 

I gotta get me one of those little lamby tapemeasures. 
Mine is a rusty old craftsman tape, with the #'s barely visible.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

You all have made some beautiful socks. I can't believe some of you haven't ever turned a heel before--way to go!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Yup...I'm a tattoed Marine Mom. I have a Marine Mom tattoo on my wrist.

I'm almost done with the foot of sock #1...and have I mentioned that my left thumb hurts like a 'SORE THUMB'...and it seems to come in contact with everything!!!!

I went to the OFFF yesterday with Husband in tow, told him we'd only be there an hour which actually meant we'll be there FOUR hours...~lol~... I purchased some loverly sock yarns One 'ball' Chamo colored 80% wool 20% Nylon, and two Super wash Merino, one called Roses and the other Grandma's garden(oranges, greens, purple and maroon). The Roses will be socks for a friend in Okinawa (while my son was stationed there she took 'care' of him and showed him the true Okinawa from a Native view) The Camo Ty-Dy will be for me when I'm wearing my chammy pants (people think it odd when I wear girlie colored socks with them).
I saw a pound of Alpaca I wish I'd gone back for but I only allowed myself $40.00...but I do have a business card for that shop so I'm hoping to still get some (it's a redish color...I love the natural colors!) http://paradisealpacas.com/Store.asp?CatID=22

I have a question for you experienced sock knitters. 
Do you or have you ever knitted fiber into your heels for cushion and longer wear. I saw a woman doing just that at OFFF and I think it Genius! I have some fiber from skirting that I hate to toss to the birds if I can use it (besides felting).


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Marchie, they are coming along so lovely! The yarn looks soft like clouds.

WIHH, so pretty in color as well as work!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's a pic of my finds, as you can see I like Color (maybe because Oregon Winters are SO Gray)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

About using reinforcement threads with your yarn while knitting the heel of socks. Reinforcement threads do not enhance the life of a heel. What it does do is when the original yarn wears out it leaves a skeleton of the stitches for you to darn on to. One word of warning about using reinforcement threads. You can use anything you want, they do make special stuff to use but a lot of people like using that stretchy thread that people use to sew with on sergers (?) I'm not a sewer. But some of these can actually be more abrasive than intended and shorten the life of a heel, they can cut the wool.

As for adding fibers? Do you mean as in adding pieces of fleece like thrums to add cushion? It's any interesting idea. I have seen socks that have the entire sole that with fleece bits added and they looked warm.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I got my socks!! Woohoo!!! They are so pretty!
Thank you thankyou!! Pakalana!
I love the green too!
Pictures will be posted soon, my kids had a blast taking them for me.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

WIHH, I try to always wear an orange hat during hunting season when I'm out with the dog so any stray hunters don't mistake us for dinner. A couple of years ago I decided that as a spinner/knitter I shouldn't be wearing the Walmart $0.99 cheapo hat. I tried dyeing wool, but couldn't come up with a really fluorescent orange. I looked around online for prepared fiber, but no luck. Finally I broke down and bought some acrylic and made a hat that's a lot nicer than the Walmart one. I'm not home so I can't find the brand name, but I was amazed that the acrylic was actually very soft and nice to work with. It just isn't as warm as wool.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Waiting for the pics of mamaj in her Kermit Hedgerows....


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

G-A-M I got side tracked by Monday night football! lol!
Here they are! And let me say, it was a nippy 50 degrees this morning, these were great to slip on my cold toes!!! :sing:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OOH, pretty! Nice job, Lana. I love the color too.

My kids have been enjoying this KAL, even though they are teenagers and would never admit it publicly. LOL. They keep asking me if everybody is done yet...(kinda like CF was asking WIHH..). <giggles>


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL I am knitting away WIHH! I have to warn you, mine are not looking near as good as Pakalana's.  
I am doing the best I can, but it is still novice work. (They are guaranteed to be warm and fuzzy at least!)
Last night my 15 yr old DS said he was going to try on my socks!!  I told him he was NOT putting his big feet in my socks! It may have been just a comment to aggrivate me, but it worked! DD also is admiring them. She said she loves the color.... but doesnt have anything to match! lol! Don't know which kid to keep an eye on.

ok, HT break is about over. Going to milk and check on the banding job I did on my ram lamb the other day, then back to knitting!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I learned a lesson last night...I MUST NEVER take my knitting to a Beekeepers Assoc. meeting, when I got home I had to rip out my heel...BooHoo, I don't know where I went wrong but it was wrong (it didn't help my concentration any to have two good lookin' guys sitting next to me, my husband on my left and a new youngish guy on my right (he kept smiling at me...~lol~...) does NOT help the concentration at all.

Fiber added to heels: The woman was picking up fluffs of white fiber from a basket and knitting it into just about everyother stitch on wrong side of knitting.There we so many people at OFFF that I really couldn't get close enough to see for sure.

BTW sock 1 is done, 2 is at the heel turn...keep them good lookin' guys away from me...PLEASE...~lol~...


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

marinemomtatt said:


> I learned a lesson last night...I MUST NEVER take my knitting to a Beekeepers Assoc. meeting, when I got home I had to rip out my heel...BooHoo, I don't know where I went wrong but it was wrong (it didn't help my concentration any to have two good lookin' guys sitting next to me, my husband on my left and a new youngish guy on my right (he kept smiling at me...~lol~...) does NOT help the concentration at all.
> 
> Fiber added to heels: The woman was picking up fluffs of white fiber from a basket and knitting it into just about everyother stitch on wrong side of knitting.There we so many people at OFFF that I really couldn't get close enough to see for sure.
> 
> BTW sock 1 is done, 2 is at the heel turn...keep them good lookin' guys away from me...PLEASE...~lol~...


Good work!

BTW, I once saw a pattern for mittens that called for knitting the fleece into stitches, 

(somehow, been several years since I saw it, maybe on Knitters Review...) 

and it ended up with a mitten lined with warm fluff!

I guess this is what you are thinking of? I'd love to try it.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh yay!!! I'm so glad you're enjoying them. 
LOL @ your kids, mine have run off with GAM's socks a couple of times. I'm rushing to get their new winter socks finished so they'll leave mine alone. 
Thanks for the pics, it's great to see them on you!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am sorry to say that dragonchick has had to drop out of the KAL. I hope she will come back and hang out with us, when she can. 

Here is a pic of the socks that I am working on currently. Maura has been kind enough to accept them, in lieu of the Official Hedgerows. 










& here is the pattern I am using. 
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/91/Issue91.php

This is another one of Cookie A's sock patterns, and it is by far the trickiest one I have done yet. Every row has a different stitch count, and it is the first lace pattern I have worked where you dont do a 'plain row' inbetween the inc rows and dec rows. My picture doesn't really do the pattern justice.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those are beautiful GAM, lucky Maura! Thank you for picking up the pieces on that one. Dragonchick I hope your doing alright and that you come back soon.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Island of Blueb said:


> Good work!
> 
> BTW, I once saw a pattern for mittens that called for knitting the fleece into stitches,
> 
> ...


It's called thrumming.

You cut roving into about 1" pieces, twist them at the center and knit them in on the *wrong side rows only*. On the next wrong side row, knit the thrums into the alternate stitch .... 

WS = wrong side
RS = right side
K = knit
T = thrum

RS: KKKKKKKKKK
WS: KTKTKTKTKT
RS: KKKKKKKKKK 
WS: TKTKTKTKTK 
RS: KKKKKKKKKK
WS: KTKTKTKTKT
RS: KKKKKKKKKK 
WS: TKTKTKTKTK 


Make sense??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Guess what was in my mail box today? :dance: My sock from Maura :bow::bouncy: They are beautiful and my absolute favorite color too. Here are two pictures of them on my chooties.



















Maura they are beautiful, Thank you :bow:

BTW, she added a note to say they were knit using Knitpicks Essential, in plum tweed.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OOH-Whee! Those are sure PRETTY! Plum Tweed Hedgerows. Gorgeous work, Maura!

note to self: try out the tweeds..


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

They are really soft too  Maura what are the washing instructions? Are these hand wash only?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, they are "machine wash, tumble-dry low". 

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Stroll_Tweed_Sock_Yarn__D5420150.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks GAM, I suppose I ould have looked at the website too


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Guess what was in my mail box today? :dance: My sock from Maura :bow::bouncy: They are beautiful and my absolute favorite color too. Here are two pictures of them on my chooties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRETTY!!!!! I just ordered that yarn and I am waiting for it to come!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

GAM, those are really pretty socks. Nicely done and a gorgeous color! Sorry to hear about dragonchick, hugs to her.

Cyndi, yes, that was it, thrumming!

Well, Marchie, you got some lovely socks! Maura did such a nice job and the color is lovely, too.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Ladies, those socks are absolutely beautiful!!! Wow.

I haven't started my easy pattern yet, got sidetracked by some stuff going on around here and working crazy hours, but have everthing and hopefully will start this weekend. You all are SO inspirational. Thank you!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I have been following this thread from the beginning and I have to say, you all do such beautiful work. And you are getting so much joy out of your swap. My mother and younger sister knit a lot, and all of us girls, ( 4 ) learned to knit as children. But, I haven't picked up a knitting needle since I was 12. The past year or so I have really been thinking about it, and I have decided to take it up again. Thanks to all you wonderful ladies on here. I'll have to start from scratch, as it has been years . But you all have given me the inspiration to start again. The only thing I have been wanting to knit is socks! So I'm ready to go to the local knitting store and learn all over again. Thank You!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Great job Maura! Those turned out wonderfully. Love the color. 
Congrats Marchwind!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Pamela. Where in MN are you? We will be more than happy to help you out and if you are within range I'd be happy to make a road trip. If you "used" to knit you will pick it up again really quickly. Do you have a first project in mind?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you for the compliments. Marchwind wrote that purple is one of her favorite colors, and when I saw that tweed I thought how nice to have purple with confetti. Just a little more interesting. I've been very happy with knitpicks yarn, and it's very reasonably priced. I was worried about the toe on the sock, but they look lovely on the feet. I hope they fit!

As for the lace pattern socks that I will be receiving, I will bear the burden.:dance: I wonder if GAM will knit that pattern again? It looks like it would make a beautiful baby or toddler sweater. I took a class with Nancy Neatby on lace knitting and was intimidated by the thought of knitting fancy on every row. I'd really have to pay attention! But, I love lace. Love to look at it, love to knit it. Thank you so much:bow:


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I FINALLY finished my socks...Oh my POOR sore fingers!
I will post a picture later...busy day!
(Thank goodness these socks are staying home with me (sock one has a few mistakes and sock two came out slightly larger than the first one...not bad for a first timer though)


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind, I'm in Ottertail. I think I will do some practice pieces to get the feel for it again. Then pick out a simple patteran. Thanks for the offer. I will have to wait till the fist of November to get started, but I don't plan on putting it off past that. I'm actually really excited since I decided to go for it!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Well. Guess what was waiting for me at the Post Office today?








Beautiful warm socks from Shazza! They are awesome! The yarn is so soft! 

I have never been around sheep or seen natural yarn. 

The lady at the Post Office saw that the package was from Australia and that it was labeled "woolen socks." She was all interested so I opened the package there and held the socks up so that she could see. Then the line of customers were all looking and admiring!

Thank you so very much, Sharon! They are going to be just the thing when we get cold weather.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those are beautiful! Shazza you did a great job.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, look at those! Great job Shazza. I love the natural variations in the wool color. They sure look warm.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I ran out of yarn.


I am freaking out. :Bawling:

I should have knitted faster so I wouldn't run out before I finished.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG now what? Can you get more?


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

That is so cool you love them Lauran...so glad they fit. Since knitting them I am on a sock roll and have done 2 more pairs lol.  Cheers


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Ohhh, I love natural colors! 

Shazza, I'm with you. I'm on 2nd sock of 2nd pair since knitting Mamaj's. I've been wanting to try out the Red Cross's sock pattern and I really like it for an everyday sock. I need to get hats done, guess I'll have two projects on at the same time.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Pakalana said:


> Ohhh, I love natural colors!
> 
> Shazza, I'm with you. I'm on 2nd sock of 2nd pair since knitting Mamaj's. I've been wanting to try out the Red Cross's sock pattern and I really like it for an everyday sock. I need to get hats done, guess I'll have two projects on at the same time.


Are you able to share the pattern for the Red Cross socks? :dance:


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Shazza said:


> That is so cool you love them Lauran...so glad they fit. Since knitting them I am on a sock roll and have done 2 more pairs lol.  Cheers


They are wonderful! Thank you so much!

Wow, you ladies are fast knitters! I think I still have about 2 1/2" of GAM's second sock to go. I am creeping along!

Are you a Continental or English knitter? Anyone, just curious? I do English unless I am stranding, then I use both hands.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Island of Blueb said:


> They are wonderful! Thank you so much!
> 
> Wow, you ladies are fast knitters! I think I still have about 2 1/2" of GAM's second sock to go. I am creeping along!
> 
> Are you a Continental or English knitter? Anyone, just curious? I do English unless I am stranding, then I use both hands.


I have forgotten what English and Continental mean?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lana don't feel bad I haven't even finished the first sock, but I'm close. 

I'm a thrower, which means I knit English style.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think English is where you carry the working yarn in your right hand and Continental (or German) is when you carry it in the left hand. 

I knit Continental. I think it is because I am left-handed? With my first colorwork, I still knit continental only I had both colors running through different fingers on the left hand. Yeah, that wasn't very fast either. 

Mamaj, how are you doing down there? Have you found some yarn to finish up with? It will be okay if it doesn't match.  Really it will. 

I am a thrower/ wrapper, and not a picker (I think that is the same as a stabber ).


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

LOL Me English then.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Forgive me for chuckling, mamjohnson - but thats sounds just like something that would happen to me!
> 
> And I am laughing because I do the exact same thing - knit faster when I think I'm about to run out!
> 
> ...


Sorry to disappear like that. It was the whole freak out thing.... I had to think (and it wasn't working!) lol!
WIHH- so glad you are SO forgiving! What I am doing is - after much frantic searching for yarn, and finding none that would even work to finish with, I have pulled out the yarn I originally thought about using, because I was sure there was enough, I have cast on, and been knitting like crazy. I am working both socks at once, and have pretty good progress. 
This yarn isn't near as pretty, it is more in the fall colors category, it is an alpaca/wool blend. 
I promise to be done on time. I have to say, I have learned so much through this! It is amazing, I managed to cast on and start knitting 2 socks in less time than it took me to just cast on last time! I have a good 2 inches done on one sock, and about 4 on the other. Just cruzin' along! 
I know I can turn the heel now, so I think I will make it.

And all the while the I am knitting on these socks visions of future projects are spinning in my head.... christmas gifts.....brithdays..... stuff for me..... ahhh yes, I will NEVER run out of yarn again. There will always be an overage when I buy, never again 'just enough' !! (Better yet, I think I will learn to spin.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG. You are starting over!?  

<shakes head in wonder...> whew.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG MamaJ I annot believe you are starting again. What is even worse is that you will still probably finish before me  Oh well, so it goes :Bawling:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh I am having fun with this for sure! I have a life of calamity, so this sorta just fits in. lol! 
I went with DH to several doctor visits yesterday, about 1 1/2 hours drive away. So, had LOTS of knitting time.  And lots of stares (but no comments) in the waiting rooms. 
So, the 2 at a time socks are going quiet well. I really think this is what I needed, this knit along... I am much braver with socks, and feel way more comfortable knitting them.

But I must say, that what I am knitting is nowhere near as gorgeous as what I have been seeing on this thread! Not to mention the ones I received. I just guess I need more practice still.

WIHH - you should laugh every time you see these socks that I am knitting, if not for the story, for the look!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I can really relate to the "life of calamity" - or I USED to could when the kids were younger and -- surprisingly -when I ALSO lived in EAST TEXAS! Maybe it has something to do with geography! hee hee
> 
> So, did you have to go to Tyler, Shreverport? My old stomping grounds....


I really think it is young kids and East Texas.... the combination. LOL!
Actually we went to Texarkana. We rarely go there, it is usually Longview, which is much closer. DH is getting hearing aides! WOOO HOOO! anyone that has lived with a deaf man would understand how happy I will be! Still will take a few weeks for the aides to get in his ears, but after several doc visits to determine that surgery won't help, the rehab commission will be getting him the hearing aides. They cost about 10,000$. NOWAY we can afford that, so we must do what the state wants to get them. (my truck didn't even cost that much!)



Wind in Her Hair said:


> so I try to steal a few minutes here and there to knit - in fact, I got up at 4:00am this morning and knitted for a half hour before I had to start getting ready for work, then I tried to knit in the Jeep on the way to work, but Cabin Fever wouldn't let me keep the cab light on - and it was REALLY dark! :Bawling: So I'll just have to wait til we're on the way home this evening to sneak in a few stitches!
> 
> Yeah, this could be habit forming. :croc:


I tried knitting on the way home last night - it was dark. Same results. I finally popped open the laptop and DH says "you just have to be busy with your hands all the time, don't you?" yep. sure do.

So, anyway, I am getting all this computer stuff done, so I can have a day of knitting today. 


I must correct you though. this is for SURE habit forming. I promise. I think I like it better than sewing!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Heres hoping your hubbys hearing aides work and that you get a lot of knitting done....I definately knitted and spun more when I gave up the ****...all to do with having your hands doing something. Cheers


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

"...then I tried to knit in the Jeep on the way to work, but Cabin Fever wouldn't let me keep the cab light on..."

WIHH, get one of those little reading lights with a clip on it. I clip it on my jacket/blouse and bend the neck of the light so it will shine on my knitting


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL! great post WIHH!
I had to think about it for a few min before I remembered that a *** was referring to a cig.
I am a reformed smoker... maybe this is why knitting is so appealing to me?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was coming here to say the same thing as Katherine  I'll add that maybe Cabin has a clip-on light for his hat or jaket for when he fishes or hunts. Check it out or look next time you go to Fleet Farm or a hunting store. The sporting good sections usually have a lot of things that we fiber people can use.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, have you seen these?

http://www.widgetproducts.net/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice idea but I'm not sure I wouldn't be so distracted that I'd drop stitches


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

_Note to self, add footnotes explaining Aussie slang in future _


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Nice idea but I'm not sure I wouldn't be so distracted that I'd drop stitches


Yeah, I thought they would lead to a lot of stick waving (kind of like sparklers?) and I wonder how long the batteries would last? 

They are funny though.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

:dance::dance::clap:

Yea! Thank you Gone-a-Milkin'

What beautiful socks! The yarn is very nice feeling, my feet love it. They fit perfectly. The toes are great. I'm going to bring them to my knitting guild to show off. As soon as I get new batteries in my camera I will photograph them

THANK YOU :happy: THANK YOU :happy:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

woo-hoo! I am glad you like them. I thought the toes were a bit pointy, but that 
Cookie A does know how to design patterns. I have to trust her. 

Pics would be cool too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

For any of you feeling bad about the slowness of your knitting don't. I finally finished sock #1 :dance: I washed it last night and those dark lines aren't coming out. I didn't want to scrub too much since these are Shetland wool and I was worried about them fulling. So Shazza the lines will most likely fade with use. There is one line on the bottom of the foot near the toe that is supposed to be there. It was actually a few dark fibers in the white fleece. I'm casting on sock #2 this morning.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Congrats on sock number 1...I will love the lines


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

They are done and winging their way to GAM!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OOH>>> I am totally waiting for the mail.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am making pretty good progress. Turning the heel on BOTH socks as of in a few min..... Gonna refresh my brain on turning that heel, then I should get finished real quick. 
I have a road trip tomorrow, and unfortunately I have to drive, so that will take 8 hours out of my life. *sigh* but when I get home I will be knitting away!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Is that American Sweetheart depression glass?


Now you're talking my language! It is the charger.:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Knitting two socks at once has brought me to a question, has any one here tried where you knit two at once on dpns? One sock is in the other as you knit along. I have some questions about it. 
I've tried the socks on circs, but really don't care for it. The thought of sitting down and having two socks at the end is an appealing thought though!

Island of Bluebells, those are lovely!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you, GAM, WIHH, and Lana! 

I did try the 2-socks-at-once several years ago. The video makes it sound so easy...

I messed up pretty early in the process. 

I ended up wailing to my daughter on the phone, "I guess I'm not ready to do this!"

It is such an intriguing concept! Maybe I will try again sometime. Let me know how you do.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've not heard of two socks on dpns .... links anyone?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have seen it, will look for the links. It is basically done *like* double knitting, but with 2 separate strands (one from the inside and one from the outside of the ball.) Then you cast on enough stitches for each sock and alternately knit them one stitch of each one. It looks like it would be easy to accidentally knit your socks together. Instead of having 64 stitches you have 128 on the dpns. Too confusing for me. :stars:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I have seen it, will look for the links. It is basically done *like* double knitting, but with 2 separate strands (one from the inside and one from the outside of the ball.) Then you cast on enough stitches for each sock and alternately knit them one stitch of each one. It looks like it would be easy to accidentally knit your socks together. Instead of having 64 stitches you have 128 on the dpns. Too confusing for me. :stars:


wow that sounds very confusing! I like doing it the way I am right now, I am knitting to 'x' point on one sock, then picking up the next one and knitting to that point - each sock on it's own set of dpn's.

WIHH - I am still knitting along, slow but sure. My goal is to be done this weekend, pray I make it!!!!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

My grandmother tried to teach me to knit 2 socks on dpn's and I never did get the hang of it.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's the promised picture of my 'late to the KAL party' socks, I also included the two pairs I'm currently working on.










I've had a blast...Thanks to all that asked the right questions and thanks to those that had the right answers.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well look at that! From no socks to totally knitting 3 pairs.  Beautiful work , marinemomtatt. What is the name of that camo yarn..? I *need* some of that stuff. LOL.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The Camo is some acrylic yarn (Red Heart) I found at a thrift store. My husband saw the yarn and claimed it as 'his own' for house socks.
Thanks for the compliment...good thing none of the mistakes on the first pair socks show...~lol~...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I got mail!!! Holy cow, they are BEAUTIFUL! 










Lauran, thank you so much. & I love the little (not gonna say it) toe stitches. J/K! 
They feel wonderful on my feet and are super warm. 

p.s. Is that really your last name? How appropriate if it is!

Happy feet over here!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pretty, is that a sort of denim blue? I like that!

Which toe do they have on them? I'm kitchner stitching mine/Shazza's socks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, they have the toe from the actual pattern.  Imagine that, following the pattern. & yes they are a beautiful blue, it is a little heathered and very restful.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you, they look very cute on you!

Yes, that's me, I did think it was funny when I got into this knitting jazz, lol.

Follow the pattern? You must have not looked too closely at the heel flaps...

Glad you like them.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

They are gorgeous. I would love to be able to make something like that.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH --- 
I am still knitting! 
Don't give up on me!!


And this proves, I am the slowest sock knitter of all time. :Bawling:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No,no MamaJ :nono: I'm still knitting too. You have knit almost 4 socks in the time it has taken me to knit 2 :grit:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

March, I am so happy to have such good company!
actually, only 3 socks. I have 2 almost done, and the one (that was almost done) abandoned due to not enough yarn. I knew when I was more than halfway through the yarn and a whole sock and then some to go, it wasn't gonna work.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know that feeling MamaJ, I don't think I have enough to finish this sock and will have to spin some more.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> I know that feeling MamaJ, I don't think I have enough to finish this sock and will have to spin some more.


That is so cool! wish I could do that.
Spinning is on my list of things to learn. 
I can knit now, I have sheep. 
Just need to learn to spin (and of course get a wheel)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

mamaJ ... you can start with a drop spindle!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I actually have a drop spindle.
All I need is about 30 hours in a day. then I might be able to make forward progress. 

I actually have a few hours of uninterrupted knitting ahead of me tonight! I can't wait! (especially that uninterrupted part!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No, no, no, not 30 hours a day. We have taught so many people to spin via the internet I'm amazed. I never would have thought it was possible but it is really. Just like the knitting, you can do it and you can get good at it. It does take some time though so you can't expect instant results but you will get to where you want to be. There are lots of us to help you and tons of great YouTube videos to watch and great websites. So anything is possible, if you really want to learn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I finally finished the socks for Shazza! There are a few funky things that she will just have to live with. I'll post pictures tomorrow. They probably won't go into the mail until after the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I knew you could do it...well done Marchwind!!! :rock:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay! The KAL was a success. Everyone finished. I cant wait to see your pictures Marchwind.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Let me know when you post them so I can look out at the Post office.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sorry I haven't gotten pictures posted yet. It's hard to do on the days I work, I go to work in the dark and come home in the dark. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get pictures taken.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

:rock: way to go March! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a picture of Shazza's socks. They will be mailed next week.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh, they came out pretty! Shazza will be waiting for the mail...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I Love those socks. Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh, they turned out really nice!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

:banana02::sing:They look beautiful Marchwind....cant wait to put them on.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Oooo! Those look very comfy, nicely done Marchwind!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Yay! Thanks again GAM for putting this together. 

I missed the talk about wearing socks, I wear mine all the time. I also made a pair for my dh (Red Cross WWI pattern) and when he wears those he doesn't have nearly the same troubles with his feet that he does with store bought socks. 
I run ours through the washer (front loader on cold/cold) then hang them up by the woodstove to dry when they need to be cleaned.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I got my socks in the mail today Marchwind.....they are beautiful, very thick and gorgeous knitting. I will take a pic to post tonight. Thankyou for these beautiful socks and thankyou for the KAL I have had great fun....and learnt how to make socks on 4 dpns


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow that was quick! Hope they fit. I told you they were really dense. Have fun playing with the fibers. That is pure bred Shetland from my friend's sheep.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I was just rereading this whole dang thread. 
This project was so much fun!

For kicks I am bumping it up, in case anyone is really bored and needs to read it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm curious who has NOT got their scarf yet? Lana I know you haven't but I see that I have a PM (hopefully it is your addie).


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

This is the sock KAL Marchwind  ..... I am hoping my scarf is in the mail from Lana  I hope it hasnt got lost.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

It's in the mail Shazza!  Finally got into town and the Post Office.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> I'm curious who has NOT got their scarf yet? Lana I know you haven't but I see that I have a PM (hopefully it is your addie).


It is March.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ooops! The title is KAL on both of them and when I come here I just click on last page and to the last post read :teehee: Oh well! Maybe we need to label these threads better :huh:


----------

